# My G20



## StealthG20 (Oct 16, 2002)

Check out my website and my beautiful G20

CLICK ME!!


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

Nice lookin' car! I've always been a fan of the G20.


----------



## StealthG20 (Oct 16, 2002)

Thanks Dude, i just thought it would be different to mod one, as barely anyone does...


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

I like how the headlights and corners look


----------



## Rittmeister (Jun 29, 2002)

I like the car, but I don't think I'd call it a "stealth" car. You lost the sleeper look with the rims and especially the bumpers. But I like the car...


----------



## SuperblkStalion (Aug 26, 2002)

i swear that has to be the nicest looking G20 i have ever seen. good job on it mate.


----------



## CarloSR (Nov 29, 2002)

Dominiken eh!!!
Nice ride pana.


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Phat G20 bro.


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

damn... that thing is shinier than a bass boat! hahahah.... i like i like.


----------



## StealthG20 (Oct 16, 2002)

Rittmeister said:


> *I like the car, but I don't think I'd call it a "stealth" car. You lost the sleeper look with the rims and especially the bumpers. But I like the car... *


Thanks for the input guys, it helps. In my opinion it does look like a steallth car in person because everything even the tailights are black, the corners the headlights everything, i had gunmetal rims before which made it look even better, but i could ride up to nice dinners in nice places with my girl and such because it looked too sporty, so i sold the wheels and out silver ones on. The bumpers i think add to the look, many people tell me it looks like a drug dealers car, even the last cop that pulled me over. Ill be getting TEIN's soon and the turbo setup is on its way... GTIR manifold & T28 turbo coming soon...


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

pretty cool.. nice molding work


----------



## StealthG20 (Oct 16, 2002)

CarloSR said:


> *Dominiken eh!!!
> Nice ride pana. *


You too bro, when i head to DR ill let you know, i want to see your car in person, liking the euro plate, i got one done in Spain that says RacerX (real one too) but the car is not worthy yet to take that name. I want Americo's lights!!


----------

